# Windows 10



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2015)

Is anyone using it? I plan to go all Mac once this PC and my laptop go tango uniform but in the meantime I'm wondering if 10 is any better than 7 which is what I have on the PC (running Vista HP on my shop top lol and it sucks). I realize 7 is the better of the more recent Windows OS offerings so I am hesitant to try 10 without doing some real due dilligence.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 28, 2015)

Windows 10 is a headache. School started Wednesday here, I've had so many students come to my guys needing help with 10, only to find incompatibilities. It's also a nightmare to navigate if you're used to 7. I say stick with 7 until you go to OS X. FWIW, I only use OS X at work… I have a macbook pro and iMac in my office. Leaps and bounds better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Sprung (Aug 28, 2015)

Jonathan's assessments are exactly what I've heard from a friend of mine who runs his own computer repair business and from what I've read online in some research I did a few weeks ago. I had to get a new computer a couple weeks ago (opted to build my own again, which I hadn't done in almost 8 years since I put the last one together) and specifically chose to stay with Windows 7 based upon personal experiences with 8 and what I've heard and read about 10.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2015)

I have w7 ultimate...my buddy is pc geek and he said stay away from 10.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 28, 2015)

There's a thread over on WTU about Win10, and it doesn't seem all that favorable. Some problems with automatic updates and drastic increases in data utilization, but I don't remember all the details.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2015)

That's enough for me I am going to stay with 7 until the PC dies then go to apple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks Kevin!!! I just got done flipping this lap top in circles trying to find a sticker... wrote out a response... then out the corner of my eye i see a Windows 10 woodbarter on the page up top! 

To dumb to know the difference and am keeping it that way! haha


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2015)

Cody so you're saying you do have 10 on your laptop?


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Cody so you're saying you do have 10 on your laptop?



News to me but yup. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 28, 2015)

Windows 7 professional here, and a computer geek friend said stick with it, he tried 10 and said it sucks!


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't know why you guys say it sucks... I hit the start button and she fires up every time! Hahaha

I've met 8 yr olds smarter than me about computers so as long as it runs I'm good.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm using 8.1 and am pleased with it. Went straight from Vista to 8.1, skipped 7. Experts I've talked to told me to wait a few months and let the bugs work themselves out IF I was even considering 10. Chuck


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2015)

We upgraded to 10 on our laptop. Nikki works in IT and knows much more than me on this (I use a kindle for all my stuff, don't even know what it has), she likes it much better. We seem to be in the minority here though. Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 29, 2015)

My brother was visiting last week and he wanted to load up Windows 10 for me (he is kind of a computer geek and early adopter) and I wouldn't let him. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I don't know that 10 is bad, but I like the way my puter works now just fine...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 29, 2015)

Kim Kimando says to hold off on the W10 upgrade until they get the incompatibilities worked out. Some security issues and one computer brand manufacturer warning to not upgrade to W10 Warning


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2015)

Kim Kimando lol I love it. Thought it was a joke at first.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Kim Kimando lol I love it. Thought it was a joke at first.


Nope I'm subscribed to her emails. Very good info! Ooops I spelled it wrong - should be Komando


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm running 8.1 and wish I was running 7 or even earlier, I can't upgrade to 10 yet (Even though my PC is eligible for a free upgrade) because several of the programs I HAVE to have for my business won't guarantee that they'll work on 10 yet. Really thinking about going to a Mac down the road if my next CNC machine purchase will run on one......


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2015)

Maybe this?

@Schroedc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 29, 2015)

I run parallels on my macbook pro with win 7 enterprise. There are several things at work that aren't compatible with OS X. 90% of what I do, I do on the Mac, but some things force me to run an instance of windows.


----------



## CWS (Sep 4, 2015)

I talked with our IT person this week about 10. She said it will be a good program but presently it has some problems they are working on. You can upgrade free for a year and she suggested waiting until Jan. to upgrade as most of the issues should be shoved by then.
Curt

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rhossack (Sep 4, 2015)

Last month I got a notice from Windows upgrade that I had 7-8 files that Win7 Pro needed to update. There was also a Win 10 file but I didn't check the box to download it.

To my surprise when I returned from the Grandson's Soccer Tournament I was greeted by a Win 10 logo.

I have had no problems other than one non-essential program not starting in my startup.

That being said ... I don't like it. It is a whole lot slower in booting (40 Seconds compared to 12-15 before) and I have 12 megs if RAM

I'm not a fan of the app look and I turned off a live tiles and shut off Network File Sharing as I really don't want Microsoft to use my bandwith to send files to any of my neighbors.

A few other things and once this setup goes south I'll probably make the total switch to Linux


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2015)

Ron I've had it with windows os too. I've decided not to even wait for my shop laptop to die ... I'm gonna replace it with something in an apple logo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

